# Galveston surf temp



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

temp is up to 68, won't be long and things will be kicking off in the surf. :fish:


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

A couple weeks ago a school of jacks came all the way to shore, amazing sight to see them that shallow stomping bait near the sand. This is two days ago 7:30 in the evening. Not quite sure what was feeding this time but I tried to intercept them yesterday. Waded an hour and a half in the surf with no bites. The birds stayed out past the third bar this time, still early.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

If it wasnt for work ida been there yesterday ..


----------



## tealslayer (Aug 16, 2007)

I saw last week that the surf temp was up to 72.3. Anyone heard of any trout being caught in the surf yet?


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

tealslayer said:


> I saw last week that the surf temp was up to 72.3. Anyone heard of any trout being caught in the surf yet?


Heading down there mid week, will let you know if I do any good.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

tealslayer said:


> I saw last week that the surf temp was up to 72.3. Anyone heard of any trout being caught in the surf yet?


Caught this 24â€ grunting fool on top Thursday. Excuse the pic, I take roughly five selfies a year.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Read my marker wrong, 22â€


----------



## tealslayer (Aug 16, 2007)

Great job Solo. Wish I woulda been there this morning with a top water


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Took dog down for her first time, watched my partner fish early am Mon. No bait in surf, equaled no action. 65Â°F water temp. Water was in good shape at SS jetty. Got to the lower end of isle for look see... opted for just a slicker. Not too bad after acclimating. 2-3', were barely manageable for yours truly. Water clarity was good, some mullet visible. Started with 51mr28 bc of winds. But, may have been a little too rough. Preference was a slow-sinker. Only managed 1-23" speck in 2hr. grind, released. Partner had 2-3, 1 over 20". Temps and baitfish should increase quickly, along with the action... Hope everyone has a great, SAFE, Summer Surf Season!..


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

Could be on by next week if we can get the right wind


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

*N, NW wind*



oldriverrat said:


> Could be on by next week if we can get the right wind
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yessir! Looking favorable as of now...


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Some signs of bait fish yesterday but was scattered. Green water looked about 1,000 yds from beach. SW wind was tough but expect once it turns around it'll get real active

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

Please keep us updated, getting the itch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

pickn'fish said:


> Yessir! Looking favorable as of now...


Hope they're right.
*TUESDAY* Northeast winds around 5 knots becoming southeast in the afternoon. Bay waters smooth.:fishy:


----------



## tealslayer (Aug 16, 2007)

Wednesday and Thursday predictions for Surfside


----------



## tealslayer (Aug 16, 2007)

Sorry meant Tuesday and Wednesday but itâ€™s still early. Usually changes within a day or two


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Mother's Day has traditional marked the time when surf temperatures have warmed enough(~75 deg. F) for speckled trout to return to the surf in large numbers.

Sunday, May 13.


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

75 would be great but 72 has always been that magic number for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tealslayer (Aug 16, 2007)

Same here. 72 has always been the barometer for us. I think theyâ€™re about to get in the surf pretty thick if theyâ€™re not already


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Sort of bouncing around 70. Needs some more consistently warm weather to move on up out of that pattern.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

karstopo said:


> Sort of bouncing around 70. Needs some more consistently warm weather to move on up out of that pattern.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Indeed. Once temperatures remain in the 70's, action will heat up quickly. Meanwhile, there are some solid fish and a few Large yellow-mouthed sows moving about, if you can find fishable water and a few mullet...


----------

